# Bryant Gumbel leaves NFL Network!!!



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:

This is a great day!!!

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/04/11/bryant-gumbel-leaves-nfl-network/


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mod please correct title to Gumbel.

Thank you


----------



## SabresRule (Apr 5, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> This is a great day!!!


Is this as good as when the Ravens won the Super Bowl?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

:hurah: indeed.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SabresRule said:


> Is this as good as when the Ravens won the Super Bowl?


Not that good but I am very happy to see him gone. The night the Ravens won the Super Bowl was just crazy.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

There is a God!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. While other announcers do annoy me I can tolerate most. He was one that I refused to listen to. The other was Joe Theisman.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. While other announcers do annoy me I can tolerate most. He was one that I refused to listen to. The other was Joe Theisman.


So who will replace Bryant Gumble? Personally I would like to see Mike Patrick back doing NFL. I liked his call when he was with ESPN.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Mod please correct title to Gumbel.
> 
> Thank you


Excuse me, your Freudian slip was showing...


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. While other announcers do annoy me I can tolerate most. He was one that I refused to listen to. The other was Joe Theisman.


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think this is great news Gumble was horrible. I think Mike Patrick would be a great replacement as well. Now just get rid of Tony Kornheiser on ESPN. That guy is horrible. Max.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Christmas came early :icon_bb: :icon_bb: Thank god he's gone. He was a major buzzkill


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah.. he really stinks as a sports announcer.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I can actually watch NFL Network games now with the sound turned up!!


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:
> 
> This is a great day!!!
> 
> http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/04/11/bryant-gumbel-leaves-nfl-network/


YAY HES GONE!! Once NFL Network gets 5.1 Surround Sound their telecasts will be perfect!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe now I could enjoy the game I had to mute the sound on NFL Network games


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:
> 
> This is a great day!!!
> 
> http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/04/11/bryant-gumbel-leaves-nfl-network/


Wow, even though the network's official statement offered the obligatory "it was Gumbel's decision", it still insinuated that the change was made because of viewer backlash, which comes as no surprise.

Regardless of why he's gone, it's great news.
:allthumbs :goodjob: :dance: :icon_da: :icon_band


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Let's hope they don't hire Tom Hammond, who's even worse.


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

Sean MacDonough is great and should be promoted from ESPN's second rate college game on thursday gig.


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

max1 said:


> I think this is great news Gumble was horrible. I think Mike Patrick would be a great replacement as well. Now just get rid of Tony Kornheiser on ESPN. That guy is horrible. Max.


Do these guys, i.e., Gumble, Kornholer and Theisman, qualify for the same level of deplorability in an earlier discussion about how bad Salesko, Morgan, McCarver and Buck were for baseball, and Buck and the Cowboy for Fox football? So, the real question is, "Of all the national sports broadcasters, who is the very worst regardless of the sport?" And, no, you can't say Pat Summerall, he had an excuse for stumbling over his words!:grin:


----------

